
Show HN: Automatically share your stock trades with your close family or friends - alingamp
https://swarm.trade
======
alingamp
We are excited to share with you what we have been busy building over the past
few months. We call it Swarm!

We created Swarm to give the average investor (like us!) a better shot at
making money in the stock market. Sure there are a ton of research and
investment analysis tools out there, but if you’re like us, you are
overwhelmed by all of the information and don’t know who to trust or what to
believe.

We built Swarm so that we could talk to people we trust transparently about
what investments we are making, and use their insights to help us make smarter
decisions.

Swarm is really easy to use: Securely link your brokerage and create your
Swarm (your private group with only the people you trust). Next time you
trade, we automatically group-text your transactions to your Swarm. The
sharing goes both ways — you’ll also see the trades others in your Swarm are
making! Start discussing your trades and learn from others you trust.

We take privacy and security seriously. We only share with your Swarm what you
are trading — we do not share how much money you are investing. We use Plaid
to connect to your brokerage to ensure security. Please note that our
automated texting service isn't real-time. Because we use Plaid, there is
usually a delay in automatically texting your trades to your network. Also
note, we only support USA currently.

It's free to use. Give Swarm a try! We think you’ll love it.

Have ideas for how to make Swarm better :
[https://swarm.nolt.io/top](https://swarm.nolt.io/top) Connect with us on
Twitter: @swarm_investing

~~~
smt88
> _We created Swarm_

Who created Swarm? There are no names on your website as far as I can tell.

> _We use Plaid to connect to your brokerage to ensure security._

Plaid is (maybe) secure _connection_ to my account. It enables you to scrape
my account without storing my password.

None of that tells us whether our data is secure or private with you. You say
that the data is encrypted, but is it encrypted at rest? Can your developers
see my data, or does it require a key from one of my devices?

(Full disclosure: I have no interest in day-trading or taking investment cues
from what friends/family are doing. I've just done a lot of work in FinTech
and have an interest in security.)

~~~
exul
Hey Co-Founder here!

We are listed on this page:
[https://app.swarm.trade/register](https://app.swarm.trade/register) \- you
can see the three of us responsible for this product.

We do encrypt at rest leveraging Amazon RDS + logging / monitoring safeguards
to prevent unauthorized data access, and are currently investigating starting
a SOC 2 Audit.

Due to having to push out the trades through text messages we do have read
access to the data (need to push it through our Swarm Bot).

Let me know if you have any other questions! What have you worked on in the
FinTech space?

~~~
smt88
> _What have you worked on in the FinTech space?_

Web apps for banks, Plaid-like scraper/API for non-US markets, reporting, web
payroll... nothing particularly revolutionary or interesting.

